# Wii Docking stations. Help please!!



## geminisnake (Mar 29, 2009)

Does anyone know if you can charge your wii remotes by pc?? 
I just got a docking station for mothers day(had to wait til girl got paid) and it seems a bit stoopid leaving the wii on when the pc is on and it looks like a usb connector.

I'd like a yes or no rather than I think so, so has anyone done this?


----------



## pogofish (Mar 29, 2009)

I think it is inadvisable.  

Someone was on about just this not long ago - Apparently it is not a USB port and the current passed through is not adequate for a decent recharge.

Mind you, he had just fitted those new high capacity/lo-discharge cells, at stupid cost.  So probably needed a specialised charger?


----------



## Addy (Mar 29, 2009)

I bought a variable power adapter to use for our docking station. (it will either need 5v or 12v I have 1 of each)


----------



## Lazy Llama (Mar 29, 2009)

I use my PC USB port and an Apple iPod USB charger with the Wii charger I have (looks a lot like this).

Works just fine.


----------



## Addy (Mar 29, 2009)

I replaced...







With...






You could of course use your PC USB to do the same job, but I wanted a permanently 'on' solution as the Wiimotes are constantly in need of charge.


----------



## geminisnake (Mar 29, 2009)

This ^^^ has gone whoosh over my head I'm afraid Addy .

For some reason the light for the one that was charging first never went green, but when I put the other one in to charge(I was using it when I started charging the first) it went green  Does this mean one of them might be duff??


----------



## Addy (Mar 29, 2009)

Sometimes they dont sit correctly in the docking station due to the straps on the Wiimotes.
Those little brass contacts on the back of the battery need to touch the pins in the docking station to charge, sometimes you need to give them a bit of a wiggle to get a contact.

Your docking station conects to your Wii via a USB -to- 3mm* jack plug?(as seen in pic 1?)  *may be 2.5mm jack plug

If so, you can plug it into your pc and it will charge.

I done away with the USB cable and bought a 'multi adaptor' from Argos that lets me select the voltage and the plug end (pic 2)
On the back of your docking station you will see (by the power input) +-5vDC or +- 12vDC

Select the plug that fits from the 'Argos' Multi adaptor and select correct voltage.
Plug it all in and viola.


----------

